# Lysol wipes are toxic??!!



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

:dis I bought a boat load of Lysol disinfecting wipes for clean up in the cat room, only to find out today they are hazardous to domestic animals. 8O I've used them to wipe out litter boxes, wipe up vomit off the floor, wipe out bowls (then rinse with water) and just about anywhere/everywhere else!! :-x

Sheesh the things I learn as I go along. What is a safe non toxic disinfectant that people can use around their cats?? I've been mopping the floor with 50/50 vinegar and water - is THAT safe??


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Would the cat have to ingest it? If it is dry, would there be residue that would get on their paws? I also have used wipes on the floors to clean up things that I am afraid the germs are worse than the Lysol?


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

I use baby wipes to wipe down the litter box daily. Not sure if it is safe, but ET has never licked his litter box, so it works fine for me. Like you, I use 50/50 vinegar/water for most cleanings and colloidal silver for disinfecting his furniture/toys/litter box occasionally.


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

I've read that any cleaner ending in "sol" (Lysol, Pinesol) is harmful, because they contain phenol. 

The Dangers of Household Cleaners: A Special Warning to Pet Owners - Yahoo Voices - voices.yahoo.com



> I recently became aware of cleaners that pose serious health issues to pets, particularly any cleaner or disinfectant that contains the word "sol", that is cleaners such as Lysol and Pine-sol. The culprit is the ingredient phenol, which in many cases may not even be listed on the label of such cleaners. This not only means the cleaners like the "traditional pine-scented Pine-sol or Lysol cleaners, but even the pleasantly scented cleaners manufactured by the same companies, such as Pine-sol's choices of scents such as Lemon, Lavender, Sparkling Wave, and so forth. It should be noted that shelters, and pet rescuers have eliminated the use of such cleaners due to their toxicity to animals.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Marcia,

As a raw feeder, I found that using straight vinegar solution then hydrogen peroxide after will kill many germs, so that's what I use most of the time to wipe up floors, tables, counter tops, etc. I also keep a bottle of 50/50 vinegar/water solution for milder clean ups, too.

For your litter box wipes, I think Clorox makes Green works wipes which you _could_ use if you don't want to head over to the pet store. I haven't used them myself, but it seems fine. The only thing I don't like is any lingering scent.

https://www.greenworkscleaners.com/products/cleaning-wipes/ingredients/


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Tabbcat, those are also my first choice in cleaning. I have two spray bottles, one for vinegar and one for peroxide!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Say it aint so! I've been using em for YEARS! Thanks for the heads-up, Marcia! Well, for disinfecting and deodorizing, there's white vinegar. Natural, and it does the trick.


----------



## molldee (May 19, 2013)

I use a white vinegar mixture and a rubbing alcohol mixture.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

I use them and then wipe after. I thought they were bad only when wet; once dry they should be fine. Still, I only use them to pick up cat puke and clean toilets.

I shake my head when I see the stuff I *should* and *should not* be using...


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

I used to steam clean ET's room weekly, but I have slackened the past 2 months or so since he hasn't puked that often now. I guess that's probably the safest thing to use, a steam cleaner, I use it exclusively for ET's room.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

All I use is water and a micro cloth. 

I use e-cloth micro cloths for cleaning. The mop has a removable cover that is micro cloth. I have heavy duty e-cloths for general purpose cleaning. I use the e-cloth wash cloths for everyday use.
After I use peroxide to disinfect.

For the litterbox wipe down after getting a clump, I use either kiddie bum wipes with no scent or soap.

I have one bottle of spray bleach which I use when I am cleaning and preventing black mold, in the shower, on the soft rubber seal on the fridge and freezer, etc. ..but that's it as far as chemicals go!


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh NO!!!!!! 8-O

I have lots of lysol and clorox wipes in the house! I use it to wipe down the scoop when it gets messy! 
I use baby wipes for Artie's bummy.
I wash the litter box out with Blue Dawn dish soap.
I use lysol bathroom cleaner in the bathroom, but I rinse it well.
For the floor, I use the steam Swiffer Mop and then wipe the floor down with towels.

I cannot use vinegar. I have asthma and it bothers my breathing.
I have to be careful with smells....too strong, asthma comes out! 
I always have the windows open when cleaning and the BR exhaust fans also....

It is hard to find non-toxic cleaners!! Without fumes/strong smells.....


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

I just found this on vetinfo.com

*Question: *Dear Dr. Mike, I am a new subscriber, but have had cats for many years. On another forum, I was chastised about using Lysol or Pine-sol to clean up linoleum flooring after litter box mishaps. I am curious about any studies of the health hazards of this type of product to cats. Of course, I do not allow my cats to walk in the area while I am cleaning up. When I use them, I sponge wipe the area with water afterwards and dry with paper towel.​ Thanks for any info. John​ *Answer:* John-​ Veterinarians appear to be of two minds when it comes to these household products.​ Cats do not process phenols well, which both products contain. Therefore, sufficient exposure to these chemicals could cause problems, including local irritation of the skin or softer mucosal tissues of the mouth or digestive tract. Liver toxicity may also occur.​ Given this, some vets believe that these products should not be used at all where a cat might contact a surface cleansed with them. Other vets believe that if the surface is rinsed and dried, that the chance of sufficient exposure to cause a problem is very low.​ I think that there is a case for both arguments, since I have read of a couple of accidental exposures to the cleaning solutions directly, usually due to inadvertent spills. On the other hand, in the entire time I have been in practice I do not remember treating a toxicity case from either product, making me think the potential for problems is pretty low. If you chose to use these products be careful, as you have been. If you want to use other disinfectants, it is probably best to be careful with them, too.​ Mike Richards, DVM 10/31/2000 

Read more: Toxic to Cats 
​


----------



## CrazyCatLazy (Jan 17, 2011)

I also have lysol wipes. I use them mostly to clean up the counter tops or the little vomit messes, and then I immediately dry with a paper towel. But if you have a big mess to clean up (for instance my IBD cat will poop on the floor) one thing that helps me sanitize the floor safely is to use boiled water and a sponge mop. That gets up the initial mess and then I go over it with regular dawn dish soap and water.  I think the chemicals are probably okay to keep in the house as long as you don't expose the cats to them. When I use the lysol wipes to clean the bathroom, I leave the bathroom door shut for 24 hours to keep the cats out.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

We have been using disinfectant wipes to clean our colony floors! I wonder if we are not poisoning our cats with them.


----------

